# Happy Birthday



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well I have to wish my Darling Daughter 







Happy Birthday Tori is celebrating her sweet sixteen birthday today









Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Happy Sweet 16 Tori action 
It's a very special day that you will remember always








Have fun and enjoy,
Dawn


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Happy Birthday Tori!!!!

Let us all know when the new Ferrari shows up in the driveway!!!
















Steve and family


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

TORI! Enjoy Your Day!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Congrats to Tori.

I wish you the best of luck Hootbob. These are not easy times.


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Well I have to wish my Darling Daughter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAPPY SWEET 16 TORI !!!!

C-Mac


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HIP HIP HOORAY!!!
IT'S TORI'S BIRTHDAY!!!!!!

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....to be 16 again!!!!!!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Tori ! ! !


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Happy birthday Tori.























Hootbob and Mrs. Hootbob, all I can say is . . .

I'm soooooooo glad I have boys.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Happy Birthday Tori, hope you have a great day!!!!

Mike and family


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Happy Birthday Tori!!!!!!!!!

Buster sends some wet kisses for you!!!!!!!!!!









Happy Birthday!

Tim, Michelle, Madison, Mackenzie and Buster the Beagle!!!!!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Tori


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

campmg said:


> Congrats to Tori.
> 
> I wish you the best of luck Hootbob. These are not easy times.


Amen brother!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

OK everyone...here we go...everyone sing nice for Tori!!!








to you







to you







Dear Tori







to you

I hope you have a great day!!!! I am sure that your Dad will take you out for a big expensive dinner tonight!!!

Happy Birthday again,

Gary, Dawn, and Zachary


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Happy Birthday Tori!

Now get outside and help with the siding!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Tori said thankyou all for the birthday wishes
We took her to dinner for her birthday
And she had a great day

Don

P.S.
And she said no way Jim


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Happy Birthday Tori. Tell Dad to get off the forum and take you out to do something great!








Darlene (Nathan's mom)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

He did


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Happy B'day Tori, what kind of car are you gettin?


----------

